# Souvenirs/Regalos



## Alundra

Hello, I know this issue isn't transcendental, but I would like to know (for a change)......

What do your town/city is famous or known for? What would you give to your best friend away if he visited to you? 

Of course, if you are from Paris, a little Eiffel Tower perhaps, aren't you? and so on...

For instance, Albacete is very famous for the "jackknife" (navajas), that although many people believe that the jackknife is a weapon (in fact it is), here is considered the most of the time as a craft, a work of art, there are real craftmen dedicated to its design, and when my friends come here, I like to give them one, well, there is a legend with respect to it.
And, of course, the mills (is it said so?) so typical from La Mancha.

What is the your city typical souvenir? I would like to know if it is possible...

I have searched about this issue, and I haven't found it. If it isn't so and the Mods want to erase it, please, do it.

Please correct me. Thanks.
Alundra.


----------



## belén

Well, I for one think it is an interesting subject...
Where I come from, Mallorca, the souvenir is normally an "ensaimada", which is a pastry with the shape of a big snail. If you see a tourist carrying a big hexagonal box arriving at an airport, you know he has just landed from Mallorca.
Another typical thing is the "siurell", it is a little clay figure, painted in white, green and red, that resembles a man on a horse, and its peculiarity is that it includes a whistle (of clay as well, actually it belongs to the figure). It is cute and not heavy to carry.


----------



## cuchuflete

From this little place, people like to carry home wild blueberry syrup, maple syrup, and live lobsters. In the late summer they also appreciate a flower from the salt marsh banks we call sea lavender (Statice Caroliniana), and wild blueberries. 

Have a look at the flower:  http://www.ct-botanical-society.org/galleries/pics_l/limoniumcaro.jpg


----------



## Alundra

belen said:
			
		

> Well, I for one think it is an interesting subject...
> Where I come from, Mallorca, the souvenir is normally an "ensaimada", which is a pastry with the shape of a big snail. If you see a tourist carrying a big hexagonal box arriving at an airport, you know he has just landed from Mallorca.
> Another typical thing is the "siurell", it is a little clay figure, painted in white, green and red, that resembles a man on a horse, and its peculiarity is that it includes a whistle (of clay as well, actually it belongs to the figure). It is cute and not heavy to carry.


 
Mmmmmmm..... las ensaimadas mallorquinas... las adoro, están buenísimas (las he probado, jejeje..) y sí, con una caja como esa,  ...

Lo que no sabía era lo del "siurell", ¿tiene alguna traducción al castellano? no lo había visto antes  

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> From this little place, people like to carry home wild blueberry syrup, maple syrup, and live lobsters. In the late summer they also appreciate a flower from the salt marsh banks we call sea lavender (Statice Caroliniana), and wild blueberries.
> 
> Have a look at the flower: http://www.ct-botanical-society.org/galleries/pics_l/limoniumcaro.jpg


 
Hi! Interesting! You know? Just this summer I have read a book by Barbara Delinsky titled "Una mujer con pasado" "An accidental woman", and she describes how is made the maple syrup, and wherefore I find it familiar, ejejej... 
What a beautiful flowers!

Alundra.


----------



## Valmar

If yoy want to take home a non-edible present from Argentina, I'd suggest a statuette of a couple dancing Tango. You can find them in the Abasto (a neighbourhood in Buenos Aires where Carlos Gardel, supposedly the best tango singer, was born). Of course, you could also get postcards, CDs or any other Tango memorabilia!!!


----------



## Vanda

As for my part of the world, I'll concentrate in my state (it 'll be different
for each state) . If my friend is Brazilian, he/she'll be mad at eating mineiro 
cheese (from our state Minas Gerais)  and our famous pão de queijo (cheese
roll) http://www.brasilforum.com/receita/image/pao_de_queijo.jpg. 
Also, we have a huge handicraft fair where you can find everything from
shoes, bags, clothes and accessories, decoration, etc. you can imagine. 
For example, we have semi-precious Brazilian stones necklaces, bracelets,
that make the joy of any woman, just to mention some. 
Many foreign visitors to this fair like buying regional musical instruments, birds and animal reproductions - all of them of  wood, straw and different natural fibers.  
Anyway, you are all invited to to know it   .


----------



## astronauta

When I visit my family and friends abroad, I always bring little native dolls with their typical brown suede outfit or a small inookshook (a native statue that helps find cardinal points) and of course, the typical maple syrup. mmmmm.


----------



## Alundra

Valmar said:
			
		

> If yoy want to take home a non-edible present from Argentina, I'd suggest a statuette of a couple dancing Tango. You can find them in the Abasto (a neighbourhood in Buenos Aires where Carlos Gardel, supposedly the best tango singer, was born). Of course, you could also get postcards, CDs or any other Tango memorabilia!!!


 
Hi, Valmar... 

I will remember it if I go to BA, jeejej... I like Tango, well, I like all kind of music, ejjejejeej... and the tango's dancers (that I have seen sometimes) are incredible, wonderful. It's a very pretty dance.

Thanks for your answer.
Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Hello, Vanda.

I don't get to watch your link, but I guess that those cheese must to be very very luscious, and I like to glance that handicraft fair for joying too, I like all that. 

Thanks.
Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Hi, astronauta vegetariana.

I would like to taste the typical maple syrup; now, I'm wholly intrigued, jeejej... 
What is its flavour? I guess it must be sweet.... and, is its texture seemed to marmalade? Just to think it, I'm hungry, mmmm.. 
and.. What an interesting this native statues!! You can find cardinal points!!, I would like to see it some day.

Thank you very much.
Alundra.


----------



## Merlin

Whenever friends visit me, I give them the best products our province can offer. The world famous "Fish sauce" and the "Boneless Bangus" (boneless milkfish) Even my  relatives from the states always ask for these things. It always bring out smile from everyone receiving such souvenirs/regalos. I also give them fruits. We also have knives and swords from Pozzurobio. The sword of Mel Gibson in the movie Braveheart was made from the Philippines. We also have rice cakes and rice wine. A lot of things to give out eh?


----------



## Vanda

Alundra said:
			
		

> Hello, Vanda.
> 
> I don't get to watch your link, but I guess that those cheese must to be very very luscious, and I like to glance that handicraft fair for joying too, I like all that.
> 
> Thanks.
> Alundra.


 
Alundra

Try these other ones including recipe:

http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezept/0029.jpg

http://maisvoce.globo.com/culinaria.jsp?id=8984

http://www.jfservice.com.br/projetos/Sabor/arquivo/dicas/2002/11/8-pao/

Good luck!

P.s.: And as for the handicraft fair, the site is under construction/
maintenance these days, but later you can try this

http://www.feirabh.com.br/


----------



## Alundra

Merlin said:
			
		

> Whenever friends visit me, I give them the best products our province can offer. The world famous "Fish sauce" and the "Boneless Bangus" (boneless milkfish) Even my relatives from the states always ask for these things. It always bring out smile from everyone receiving such souvenirs/regalos. I also give them fruits. We also have knives and swords from Pozzurobio. The sword of Mel Gibson in the movie Braveheart was made from the Philippines. We also have rice cakes and rice wine. A lot of things to give out eh?


 
Merlin, I'm sure your "Fish sauce" and "Boneless Bangus" must to taste delicious. (I have been glancing some pics, jejeej..), 
and I imagine your knives and swords will be wonderful. 

As a curiosity, I always had listened that sword (from Mel Gibson) was made in Toledo  ). They are famous for their sword craftsmen, too.

It must be fatherland love, jejeeje... who knows.. (well, I believe you too, eh? Really, I have no idea,  )

Thanks.


Vanda:
Thanks for your links, too; now, I have could see those marvelous cheeses. And I'll try to see the handicraft fair before long. 

Saludetes para todos, sois unos soletes.
Alundra.


----------



## Merlin

Alundra said:
			
		

> Merlin, I'm sure your "Fish sauce" and "Boneless Bangus" must to taste delicious. (I have been glancing some pics, jejeej..),
> and I imagine your knives and swords will be wonderful.
> 
> As a curiosity, I always had listened that sword (from Mel Gibson) was made in Toledo  ). They are famous for their sword craftsmen, too.
> 
> It must be fatherland love, jejeeje... who knows.. (well, I believe you too, eh? Really, I have no idea,  )
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Alundra.


You got that right! "Fish sauce" and "Boneless bangus" taste really good. It's one of my country's exported products. Since the "Bangus" is boneless, you just have to eat it anyway you like. You can dip it into the "fish sauce" and ummmmmm yummy! 
And with regards to the sword, I saw the story behind it from a tv program here in the Philippines. And I'm proud to say that our sword was chosen by Mel Gibson. (Thanks for believing!  )


----------



## Alundra

Merlin said:
			
		

> (Thanks for believing!  )


 
Of course, Merlin!!!... 

I'm sure you are right, jejeej... it was only a comment that I had listened.

Thanks for your answer... I'm learning so much here....

Alundra.


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Well, I for one think it is an interesting subject...
> Where I come from, Mallorca, the souvenir is normally an "ensaimada", which is a pastry with the shape of a big snail. If you see a tourist carrying a big hexagonal box arriving at an airport, you know he has just landed from Mallorca.
> Another typical thing is the "siurell", it is a little clay figure, painted in white, green and red, that resembles a man on a horse, and its peculiarity is that it includes a whistle (of clay as well, actually it belongs to the figure). It is cute and not heavy to carry.


 I love ensaimada mallorquina!!!


----------



## astronauta

Alundra, maple syrup is sweet, has the texture of honey but it has reddish/brown colour and has a slight smoky taste. It is produced by reducing the maple tree sap with a technique atrted by Canada's natives.

To see an inookshook, go to google, type the word inookshook and then click on images.

Oh, I forgot, smoked salmon is also a good local treat, yum!


----------



## Roi Marphille

I think the most typical souvenir from Barcelona is the Futbol Club Barcelona shirt with the name of Ronaldinho and number "10" in it. 
Football rules...


----------



## HeatherR

Hola a todos,

All this talk of food is making my mouth water.
I live in a small village in New Brunswick, Canada just a 5 minute drive from northern Maine, USA. Maple products are produced here every spring and they are delicious! Maple syrup is used on pancakes and eggs fried in it are especially tasty. In addition to maple syrup there is also maple sugar, maple butter and maple cream. The best thing of all is pouring hot maple taffy on a clean bed of snow and rolling it up using a popsicle stick. It takes 40 gallons of sap from a maple tree to make 1 gallon of maple syrup.
A non-food item which is made here is a Christmas tree stand which never falls down and which is sold right across Canada and I think in the USA starting this year and, even better, is the Christmas tree watering system produced here which allows you to water your Christmas tree from a standing position thus avoiding having to crawl on you belly under the tree which can be pretty dirty. We also grow Christmas trees which are shipped mostly to the USA.


----------



## MetalMarianne

From Puerto Montt you may take smoked salmon too. It has become quite popular lately (city now called the Salmon Capital) and it's always appreciated by relatives living in Santiago (or any northern city) because outside Puerto Montt it's quite expensive.

The other typical gift are woolen socks. You can buy them in Angelmó (our handicraft market) and they come in different natural tones of wool.

*sorry no links, but I'm at work.... restricted network*


----------



## Alundra

astronauta vegetariana said:
			
		

> Alundra, maple syrup is sweet, has the texture of honey but it has reddish/brown colour and has a slight smoky taste. It is produced by reducing the maple tree sap with a technique atrted by Canada's natives.
> 
> To see an inookshook, go to google, type the word inookshook and then click on images.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, smoked salmon is also a good local treat, yum!


 
Thanks astronauta vegetariana. You are very kind. I'll try to see the pics.

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> I think the most typical souvenir from Barcelona is the Futbol Club Barcelona shirt with the name of Ronaldinho and number "10" in it.
> Football rules...


 
Gracias por contestar Roi. Ya sé lo que tengo que buscar cuando vaya a Barcelona, ejejej...  

Alundra.


----------



## Lucía Sánchez Martínez

From México you have a big number of things to buy or taste, principally food, like "mole poblano" (known in all the world", "pescado a la veracruzana", with chile, onion and olive oil; gorditas, I don't know how to describe them, do you know the word "tortillas"?, is something like that but with "salsa", cheese and other things; "pejelagarto", is a kind of fish and crocodile; "cocadas", a candy made with coconut; let me look for some Internet sites of them and I will write in the next message, ok?
Thanks
Hello from México


----------



## Lucía Sánchez Martínez

Ok, I found one. www.sectur.gob.mx, is the website of the tourism office in México, and it has many links to states and many other topics.

I hope you can enter and visit, virtually, México.

Bye.
Lucía.


----------



## Alundra

HeatherR said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> All this talk of food is making my mouth water.
> I live in a small village in New Brunswick, Canada just a 5 minute drive from northern Maine, USA. Maple products are produced here every spring and they are delicious! Maple syrup is used on pancakes and eggs fried in it are especially tasty. In addition to maple syrup there is also maple sugar, maple butter and maple cream. The best thing of all is pouring hot maple taffy on a clean bed of snow and rolling it up using a popsicle stick. It takes 40 gallons of sap from a maple tree to make 1 gallon of maple syrup.
> A non-food item which is made here is a Christmas tree stand which never falls down and which is sold right across Canada and I think in the USA starting this year and, even better, is the Christmas tree watering system produced here which allows you to water your Christmas tree from a standing position thus avoiding having to crawl on you belly under the tree which can be pretty dirty. We also grow Christmas trees which are shipped mostly to the USA.


 
Oh!!! Yes!!!, when I read Barbara Delinsky's book, she told it too. I like this story very much because I never have listen about maple, and in this book, aside from the romantic issue, she explains with details, how the maple syrup is elaborated, and she tells about hot maple on the snow, and how that was a delight for the children.
I'm sure if you read it, you find it very family.

Thanks, Heather


Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> From Puerto Montt you may take smoked salmon too. It has become quite popular lately (city now called the Salmon Capital) and it's always appreciated by relatives living in Santiago (or any northern city) because outside Puerto Montt it's quite expensive.
> 
> The other typical gift are woolen socks. You can buy them in Angelmó (our handicraft market) and they come in different natural tones of wool.
> 
> *sorry no links, but I'm at work.... restricted network*


 
Mmmmm... salmón.... It's very good.... I'll have to think in a travel to Puerto Montt.

Those socks must to be very warm, (well, indeed, I'm very shivery, ejje...).

Thanks, MetalMarianne.

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Lucía Sánchez Martínez said:
			
		

> Ok, I found one. www.sectur.gob.mx, is the website of the tourism office in México, and it has many links to states and many other topics.
> 
> I hope you can enter and visit, virtually, México.
> 
> Bye.
> Lucía.


 
Thanks, Lucía. 

But, when your friends go to see you to Puebla (from others citys or countries), and they haven't been in your city before, What do they take for carrying as a souvenir? apart from food.

Alundra.


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hello,

here in Geneva, there are loads of souvenirs to buy: chocolate, Swiss gruyère, cowbells, coocoo clocks, Swiss Army knife, watches... Geneva typical souvenir would be with the "Jet d'Eau" (fountain) and "l'Horloge Fleurie" (flowered clock(?))
But my favourite is from where I live, in _le Pays de Gex_(a little Fraench area by the Swiss border): *la papette*(delicious pastry, with a creamy taste of lemon), I did not find any pictures, but anyway, you should definitely try it if you visit the area.


----------



## Alundra

CLEMENTINE said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> here in Geneva, there are loads of souvenirs to buy: chocolate, Swiss gruyère, cowbells, coocoo clocks, Swiss Army knife, watches... Geneva typical souvenir would be with the "Jet d'Eau" (fountain) and "l'Horloge Fleurie" (flowered clock(?))
> But my favourite is from where I live, in _le Pays de Gex_(a little Fraench area by the Swiss border): *la papette*(delicious pastry, with a creamy taste of lemon), I did not find any pictures, but anyway, you should definitely try it if you visit the area.


 
Hi Clementine,

I know the chocolates, and Swiss gruyère, cowbells, coocoo clocks, etc... (I think they are very famous, jeejej..) but I didn't know the "Jet d'Eau!!!! (although it's famous too  ) It's wonderful!!! 

and.. "l'Horloge Fleurie", I saw it several days ago (what a nice surprise!), when I looked a photographs of my friends about their holidays for Europe and other places this summer. It's actually lovely.

Thanks.
Alundra.


----------



## manana

Hola a todos, 

En Chile lo que es imperdible y que  siempre  obsequio  si algún extranjero  me visita  es una  botella de vino; hay una gran variedad de blancos y tintos y es fácil encontrarlos  baratos y buenos. También  por un poco más de dinero encuentras  unos  vinos muy finos y  realmente deliciosos.

Un producto típico que he visto que llevan mucho los extranjeros son las joyas  en bronce y plata con incrustaciones de lapizlázuli (piedra azul),  a mí personalmente no me gustan mucho porque son demasiado estereotipadas y es difícil encontrar trabajos que realmente destaquen en esta artesanía. 

Como Chile es tan largo y su paisaje cambia tanto de un extremo a otro, si visitas el norte podrás encontrar muchos trabajos de figuras en piedras como combarbalita, malaquita, onix, etc. y cacharros  de cobre; y si   vas al sur hay una infinidad de cerámicas, tejidos de oveja  y guanaco con teñidos  muy bonitos.  También la artesanía mapuche en alfombras, choapinos y ponchos es bien apreciada por los extranjeros y  sus joyas en plata son muy originales.

Pero los que vivimos en la capital  lo que más regalamos es vino.

En cuanto a algún monumento carácterístico, les diría que Santiago no posee ninguno que sea especialmente famoso, pero  hay de si un día visitas Chile y tienes la suerte de hallarte en Santiago después de  unos días de intensa lluvia, porque entonces  se te aparecerá la Cordillera de Los Andes  en tus narices,  majestuosa, toda blanca y en todo su esplendor.  ¡Lastima que tengamos tanto smog y que sólo podamos apreciarla unos cuantos días en el año!

Cariños,


----------



## Alundra

Hola Manana,

la cordillera de los Andes debe ser grandiosa, algo que me gustaría ver algún día.

Y claro!! Ahora que lo dices, mi hermano estuvo por allá hace un par de años por motivos de trabajo y nos trajo ponchos para todos, jeejejej  (pero no trajo vino  , tendré que reñirle por eso, ejejej). 
Un besazo y gracias por contestar.
Alundra.


----------

